# ticket purchased online using cc



## 4everblue (Jul 20, 2011)

Yesterday my bf purchased my plane ticket online in Cathay Pacific Airways using his credit card, but then it was too late when I've read from the airways website that the physical credit card used to pay for tickets must be presented by the cardholder for verification at check-in, or when collecting the tickets. Otherwise the cardholder must present the physical card used at the nearest Cathay Pacific Ticketing Office for verification prior to the flight departure.

I am a bit worried that I might got some problems upon check-in pertaining to the said policy. I will fly this coming Friday via Cebu Int'l Airport.

Is anybody here have been / is in the same situation as I am in now? or any expert comments pls.


----------

